# Happy 11th birthday, Bayleigh!



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh how I wish you were here to celebrate! We all miss you beyond measure. You'll always be my most favorite fluffy girl(keep that between us as I don't want your sister to get jealous!)

I've been able to thinking about ball your quirks that make me laugh and I've cried while thinking what a proufoud impact you've left on all of us. 

We love you and miss you. I hope Heaven is filled with lots of friends & bones & loveys & all of your favorite foods!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful pup. Agnes


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 11th Birthday to Bayleigh!

She was such a beautiful and special girl, love the pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Bayleigh, Happy 11th Birthday!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 11th Birthday Bayleigh, there's going to be lots of parties at the bridge this week!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a lovely gal who brought you so much joy.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to a special girl. I love the photos.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 11th Birthday sweet Bayleigh girl! Hope you and my Buddy with the others, beautiful ones, had a great birthday celebration at Bridge.
We love and miss you forever.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy birthday lovely Bayleigh! Party hard with all our loved ones.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Belated happy birthday sweet Bayleigh.

Such wonderful pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------

